# why?



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

why did you choose aikido? what makes it the right art for you?


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, I've answered this question before but I'll say it again.   My brother who was born with Down Syndrome started to become mentally ill several years ago which sometimes leads to unpredictable violent behavior.  My mom and I didn't know what to do (my brother already had attacked us a couple of times) but a good friend of ours talked to a police friend of his and told him about our situation.  The police guy is the head sensei at our Aikido dojo (which we've been going to now for 3 years) and he recommended trying Aikido because with a person like my brother, we can't punch/kick or hurt him, but we can learn how to get a hold of him or down without hurting him while maintaining control.  That's the reason why my mom and I started Aikido.  It sure takes a long time to learn and get good at (which we were told from the start) but we've learned a lot of helpful things so far.  In fact, over a year ago, I actually had to use one of the moves I was taught on my brother.  It worked and neither us or him were hurt.  I had a hard time with Aikido at the beginning but I really love it now and have a passion for it.  Even when my brother eventually is put in a home, I'll keep doing it.  In fact, I hope to be able to practice Aikido the rest of my life!  :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

It's really fortunate for you that there is such a variety of martial arts out there, including ones dedicated to self-defense in as peacable a manner as possible. There's no one best art--and the diversity of arts is beneficial!


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's really fortunate for you that there is such a variety of martial arts out there, including ones dedicated to self-defense in as peacable a manner as possible. There's no one best art--and the diversity of arts is beneficial! *



Yeah, for quite awhile I thought Aikido was the ONLY art that would work for me.  However, after spending so much time on Martial Talk and other MA forums, I've come to realize that there are many other arts out there that have great self defense techniques too (or even the exact same or very simalar SD techniques and joint locks).  And I've also found that most other arts do NOT all have the 'kick his head in/beat him so he can't get up again' mentality.  I still hope to do Aikido forever but it's also very appealing to crosstrain and try out something different.  >sigh<  If only I had the money.....

Robyn :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

You mean, you have the time? 

Which Aikido branch are you in?


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You mean, you have the time?
> 
> Which Aikido branch are you in? *



I'd like to think I have the time.  I practice Aikido Tuesday & Thursday evenings and on Saturday mornings.  All my other nights are basically free.  Of course, there's transportation problems too.  I may be nearly 22 but I still have to actually finish learning how to drive and pass my drivers test.  I do have an old car that was given to me that I was practicing with but it's broken right now. 

I believe my Aikido branch is a mix of both Yoshikan/Aikikai.

Robyn :asian:


----------

